# cozmo's TOS Battlestar Build



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm not into lighting, so I am concentrating on the things that I most notice that are wrong with the kit. Mostly the front, legs and landing bays.

Nothing that requires special tools or skills, just patience and lack of fear of cutting things up.

Some of the details are overstated, I think toning them down will help a lot.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Off-topic: the yellow spaceship/sub in the top of the previous pic? 

Did you score that elusive vintage Japanese kit, or is that a scratchbuild? Either way, looking good!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey cozmo, can you take a closer pic of your bridge area and landing bays? I'd like to get a better look at them. :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> Off-topic: the yellow spaceship/sub in the top of the previous pic?
> 
> Did you score that elusive vintage Japanese kit, or is that a scratchbuild? Either way, looking good!


Never could find it, that is a scratch build. Its waiting its turn for decals along with some others:
New SSC ships (last months ships anyway)

There isn't a whole lot to see closer up, its slow going. But, here goes:

Removed the old bridge section and installing a new one based on the drawings on the previous page. Filled in the chevrons with styrene (I thought about scribing them like the filming model but decided not to). Cleaned up the ribs on top of the hull and am moving the section that gets painted red forward. I looked at ways to widen the forward section, but there is no easy way. Now, I am thinking about making the bridge section a little thinner to give the impression of a wider hull.



As for the landing bays, I drilled out the launch tubes and then covered the back to avoid a hollow look. The galleries are cut out and the kit parts were thinned fore and aft. Since I am not going to light the model, I didn't make the landing bays very deep and simplified, and lightened, the artwork. I removed the oversize details on the upper rear part of the bays. The super structure part will be replaced with something smaller and the part that is the suspension for an M3 or M4 tank just looks wrong especially as big as it is (once I removed it, I set it beside a 1/72 Grant tank and it matched almost exactly).

I am not using anything that is not readily available and am trying to make the modifications as easy as possible.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the pics. I like what you're doing!:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Wow, you sure get a sense of accomplishment after boxing in the landing bay struts.

After dry fitting and looking, I don't think I will use any of the aftermarket parts I got for it. They fit good, but I figure after all of the homemade parts, why not just stick with it. Its not like I have the Moebius kit to distract me.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Since this got split, some things don't make sense.

Here is the link to the beginning:

TOS Galactica accuracy



Doing much more than I originally intended to do, but its fun.

Finally getting to the point I can assemble the parts.

Am removing the kit details that stick out the most in making it look wrong.

The four main struts have been cleaned up and the bottoms raised 6mm. The center struts have been separated and modified to more closely represent the filming model.

Cleaning up the struts also got rid of the rear droop.

I split the lower hull to replace the inaccurate molded in detail with a cylinder.

The bridge was slimmed down 1mm from the drawings and the height lowered as well. It looks much better now.

I cut the backing plates for the side details from .030 styrene. The center ones will stretch the length of the main hull and act as a shelf for the center strut.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I figured out why no daggits made it aboard the refugee fleet. They were a fifth column for the Cylons. There was an incident that made the landing bay struts unusable, and while there was no sign of Cylons, two daggits were known to be in the area. That's my story and I'm stickin' too it.

I had to build legs and I added them to the parts template. Size the image to 8 1/2 by 11 and it should print to the right size. I cannot post a .pdf file anywhere, so a .jpg is as close as I can get to making a file that is down loadable.


New legs being fitted:


Ready to assemble the hull. I used Gorilla glue inside to dampen the hollow sound, hold the wood blocks for the stand in place and reinforce the interior.


Matching underside details from the filming miniature:


Had to make a few changes to the template for the bow piece to make it fit without modifying the front of the kit too much:




Oversize details have been removed and now its time for more realistic panels and details.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: Kind of reminds me of "Niptuck" :tongue:

Its getting there, looking forward to more progress pictures


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I figured as long as I was doing panels, I might as well make them accurate. Using only pictures of the filming model, I was able to find all but three of them. Anybody know where I could find pictures of the missing areas?



Except, the parts will not be so exact that you can tell that they are differentials, or struts, or leaf springs, or turrets, or funnels, or anchors. With this model, sometimes being exact is bad.

The red areas are what I am looking for. The outline parts are flat, the gray parts are half round and the yellow parts are round.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you had a chance to go through the reference pictures for the Galactica Studio Filming Model at Modeler Magic yet? Some of the restoration didn't have 'all-original' parts, but, at the scale of the Monogram kit, that should be a non-problem, right? 

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=4124


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Yep, those and the pictures that somebody took through the glass when the Galactica was at Universal theme park. It looks like the entire ship is well covered in that photo shoot, except for that area.

I want that area because in some pictures I have seen, the front side of the port aft leg looks to have the most asymmetrical difference on the whole ship. It looks like there is a slope from the leg to the hull that stretches for quite a ways.

The templates are working out very well. Cut the details out and use double faced tape to attach them to different thicknesses of sheet styrene. A spade blade cuts them nice and square.



And no, the differences are not a problem in this scale. Not to me any way. The rivet counters may not like that though.

And I have decided that the Monogram kit is no where near as bad as its detractors make it out to be. But if they think its so bad, I will be happy to take those worthless kits off their hands.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Cozmo nice work, its an inspiration to go work on mine. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm just building along, happy as a clam. The panels are going on well and I'm trying not to over-do it, just match the amount that is already on the kit. Then that dang squirrel comes along and I can't help myself. Had to slow down anyway, I still haven't found any decent pictures of certain sections of the hull.

Christmas arrived and in this little-bitty box there is the "new" Galactica. Its a little disappointing, at first. I was under the impression that it was supposed to be bigger than the old one. Once I get over that, I start thinking about the scale. After looking around, I guess everybody has decided that they are the same scale, 1/4105. Who the heck builds in that scale? How can you relate these models with anything else? I got out the super nifty Scale-Calc program and got to playing. A little work with the program and some calipers and the scale doesn't make any sense at all. Rather than pull my hair out and stomp around I let the squirrel get hold of me again and come up with these:





The Galactica is *BIG*. Though I still don't see how the bridge area on the original Galactica can handle three decks as the lights suggest.

The Enterprise (carrier) and the Enterprise (starship) were nice little distractions and the first Trek thing I have built in a while. I have been really burned out on Star Trek stuff.

The deck for the carrier was drawn up and printed on the computer, attached to the model and sealed with scotch tape. I am really happy with the way it turned out. Having painted them in 1/720 scale, I really wasn't looking forward to painting this one. Now if I could just figure out a way to print the red hull bottom and boot.

Well whadda'ya'know, I thought I had seen that size of starship before. It is so close to the old FASA ships and micro-machines to tell the difference.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The 1/4105 scale is close to the old Task Force Games miniatures scale of 1/3900-ish (from memory). It's also close to the old MPC/ERTL Star Wars Star Destroyer kit, which is 1/4222 scale (or thereabouts). I added a _Constitution_-class heavy cruiser from my TFG stash to my TNS RTF, as one was added by the ZOIC Studios folks for the last fleet scene in the Miniseries - and which was shown every episode of TNS up to episode 10 of the 2nd Season. 

There are also a few small resin SW kits that are to-scale to the Star Destroyer kit.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Lookin Cozmo!

Griff-any idea where I could get ahold of one of those Constitution Class TFG mini's?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

The plastic _Constitution_ mini is still available! You can get it as part of the Federation Fleet Box #2 (you get all the plastic ships in that box) or as a separate item from the Star Fleet Battles website. I don't have that link right now as I had to reconstruct my desktop after the motherboard terminally crashed last year and I haven't gone there to relink the site in my favourites. Maybe try "Star Fleet Universe" for a search...?

The scale of the plastic ships is 1/3788. Marginally larger than the 1/3900 FASA scale but still acceptable IMO for an RTF ship.  I've got a number of those ships myself in my stash.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

What, it takes something Trek to arouse interest?

There are now so many pieces on the Galactica that adding 20, or 30, more doesn't make much difference visually except in close up. The different parts ought to start coming together soon. I had to tape protective plastic over parts of it, my thick fingers kept breaking the truss over the part that represents the bottle cap on the bottom.

The difference between the FASA miniature and the scratch built 1/4105 is 6mm. The FASA one currently resides on a flat car on my N-scale railroad and my wife won't let me take it away from there (long story, but a picture is worth a thousand words):


Whoo'da' thunk a 1/2500 scale Enterprise would be the big one of the bunch?

Left-to-right, back-to-front; 1/2500 AMT kit, scratch 1/4105, FASA miniature, Micro machine, scratch 1/4105 CVN, teeny tiny Enterprise from the K-7 kit (is it included in the new release ?)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Jay - that CVN looks great. Can we get a closeup pic? 

The new K-7 kit does indeed still include the Micro-_Enterprise_, BTW.



James Tiberius said:


> Lookin Cozmo!
> 
> Griff-any idea where I could get ahold of one of those Constitution Class TFG mini's?


I _think_ this is what Barry was on about: http://www.starfleetgames.com/miniatures.shtml 

The miniatures that I have were purchased in the mid-80's from a gaming store where I lived, so I can't comment on the above company, beyond having heard good things about them. That page mentions where you can get decals, as well. I have a set that were given to me to make my mini the _USS Defiant_. I like to think that the TNS BSG Universe is where I think she really ended up - heretical to *Star Trek:* *Enterprise*, I know! It just fits in w/my TNS BSG 'Verse ideology.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Jay - that CVN looks great. Can we get a closeup pic?


Ask and ye shall receive, as close as I can get without too much trouble anyway:




The carrier is just cut styrene with added sponsons and a printed deck.

The side plates are on and being blended with the hull now. I used part of the Paragraphics set for the new Galactica fret as a name plate.

Parts of the ship got sprayed with a light coat of paint so I could add parts above it and to check how smooth the hull was.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Lookin very good cozmo. Your lighting yours aren't you?


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

About the starboard side panels - there was a top view shown over on the R.I. boards that may (or may not) be helpful:

http://www.resinilluminati.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10146&d=1208490633


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Joe Brown said:


> About the starboard side panels - there was a top view shown over on the R.I. boards that may (or may not) be helpful:
> 
> http://www.resinilluminati.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10146&d=1208490633


That is very helpful, thanks...I think. I have headache from all of the information over there. Well worth registering for.

Heh, I might have to be nicer about the rivet counters. There looks to be more around than I thought. They may come beat me up.

Though I see someone still takes the cheap untruthful shots. Kinda' sad how that happened.



robiwon said:


> Lookin very good cozmo. Your lighting yours aren't you?


Nope.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow Cosmo .... impressive. Makes me want to start on mine soon :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Well gosh darn ryoga, do it.

That dang squirrel has been around again and forces me to issue a sincere apology and mea culpa to the rivet counters. And to beg for help from those same folks. Is there a set of plans for the Galactica sections out there? Not just the top, bottom and sides, but the landing bay legs and underside superstructure?

Did y'all know that a Galactica in the sacred scale is 72.25cm? That would make it 29.8cm at its widest and while large compared to the other things I build now, it would be manageable. 

Help me rivet counters, you're my only hope.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice work Cozmo.

That little carrier is super cool.

Since were mixing up universes, Monogram had some small snap carrier (kitty Hawk class) models that I seem to remember them scaling out to be 1/1400 scale.
And I also had an old angled deck essex class kit (lindberg?? anyone?) that also came out to be 1/1400 scale.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Cozmo, I am loving your build!

I have an old Monogram Battlestar that I finally decided to get back to work on, in spite of Griff's cheerleading attempts to get me going on that ship years ago; I finally got over whatever mental blocks I had on doing that last month! Sorry it took so long, Jeff!

Over the Christmas break, I got the side panel detail ground off for the resin side panels of an SMT set to go on; I did extensive pod arm modification years ago that need to be finished off and some major repairs to the bottom of the ship to undo a well-intentioned but ultimately futile attempt to correct an uncorrectable model. 

Your build has been very inspiring to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> And I also had an old angled deck essex class kit (lindberg?? anyone?) that also came out to be 1/1400 scale.


That kit is a sore spot with me. I bought it but when I opened the box, it had a destroyer inside. I never could appreciate the size of the Galactica from the kit. Its not so much as mixing up universes as getting something with a known size to compare it to.

Didn't work on it much this weekend, I was figuring out how to get something a little bigger:



I took the drawings I made when building the 7" one and enlarged them to 1/2500 scale. Maybe this will be a long term project. It made a pretty big dent in my acrylic stash but the the major parts are cut out and ready to assemble into the basic shape.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That would be a nice master for a new garage kit, hint hint!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

feek61 said:


> Looks great so far. I have always wanted a BSG but since I don't have one I will enjoy following your progress.


Thanks, I am enjoying this/these builds. I may soon have some templates, not just accurizing parts, to build a battlestar in any scale that I don't think will be all that difficult.



robiwon said:


> That would be a nice master for a new garage kit, hint hint!


Uh, which one? There is already a 1/4105 resin kit.

Went from working on one battlestar to four:


New Galactica is not pictured. Big one is done a little different than most larger scale Galactica. I designed the strengthening armature so the major components can be disassembled so I can work on sections without having to make space for the whole thing.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm almost to the point that I can get back to work on the Monogram one. I had to get the large one done enough to assemble the parts and find a place for it so it wasn't in the garage, the desk, the kitchen table, the coffee table...my family can only put up with my crazy messes for so long.


It will stay together all by itself now and its time to start scrounging parts and deciding what needs to be scratchbuilt. It already weighs in at just under four pounds.



Its not built like the original model, I want to be able to break it down into smaller parts


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That's what I'm talkin about! When you get it done your'e going to cast it up,right? For your Hobbytalk Galactica buddies? Right?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

what are you making that from and hey.........any diagrams showing the size of the pieces so some of us can "borrow" your idea and make one for themselves.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

robiwon said:


> That's what I'm talkin about! When you get it done your'e going to cast it up,right? For your Hobbytalk Galactica buddies? Right?


Yeah, right. A quick look as it is now looks like it will take a gallon of resin and only the rear section will even fit in my two gallon pressure pot. The amount of silicone it would take flat out scares me. If something this size was to get kitted, it would make the price for the smaller one look like a bargain. And it won't be me doing it.



James Tiberius said:


> what are you making that from


1/8" acrylic sheet and styrene. I am even taking notes so as not to forget what I am doing and how I am getting there.




James Tiberius said:


> and hey.........any diagrams showing the size of the pieces so some of us can "borrow" your idea and make one for themselves.


That is my intention. I will combine the plans for accurate parts with plans for the Galactica herself so y'all can make your own. You will be able to shrink, or expand, them to make a ship any size you want.


These are very early in the process, I put them together quickly and I see some parts didn't get centered. Some of the angled parts have already been flattened for cutting. The legs were the hardest thing to get right, so far.

There just isn't a whole lot of information on the lower superstructure and the lower bow. But I am slowly getting there.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Back to work on the smaller one:






I fell into the same trap as the builders of the original Galactica; getting a little frivolous in the detailing. There is a mini-Enterprise, a Millennium Falcon, R2-D2 and cut-outs of several states represented on areas of the ship that will not be viewed much. When even I realized this was getting out of hand, I painted all of the parts and assembled everything but the center legs. Up to this point, there are only three greebles on it (a boat on the rear deck, a ships turret on the side and a piece of photo-etched ships railing). With it now together I can start the adding parts from 1/700 scale ships and other parts that closely match the filming model.

I did a lot more than I intended to do but it was fun and relaxing.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

And now with some paint:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Woo Hoo! That's looking real good cozmo! I can't wait to see this puppy finished. What color did you use for the base coat?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Camouflage Gray is the color I'm using. It looks more right than any other color I have seen.
Comparison shot with the slightly modified Galactica from decades ago:








I wasn't satisfied with some sections so after these pictures I took the chisel blade to it again.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Camouflage grey...Testor's or Tamiya?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I see the old one suffers from the droopy engine section still. 

I haven't quite figured out how I am going to fix that on mine. I was thinking about mild heating and a re-bend or to the extreme, cutting it off.:freak: I'm at the point on mine I need to mate the top and bottom halves so I have to figure it out soon. I wonder if it would be easier to cut it off after top and bottom are joined???????

Thanks for the color name, but yeah, Testors or Tamiya?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry, that would be Testors Model Master Camouflage Gray FS 36622 (their number is 1933). Though, I cannot tell the difference between Testors Camouflage Gray and Testors Flat Light Aircraft Gray (1233, no FS #). The Camo gray comes in cans and bottles for airbrushing and touch-ups. I have only seen light aircraft gray in cans.

I think the old Galactica is going to get completely shaved when it gets redone. Or maybe turned into the McQuarrie version of the ship.



Greebling under way, those two big squares on the neck had been bugging me for a while.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cozmo, the rectangular part (eyebrow?)that is above the side scooped out area, did you scratch those or are they resin parts? Looking great so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't think I would want to try heating the hull to bend it.

The brows, as near as I can figure out from the folks who are building studio scale Galacticas, are made from the frame of an armored car kit. There are at least four of them, the brows and on the sides of the hull near the center leg. Sorting through the pictures here: Galactica Studio Model , you can see them and what can be added to the basic shape. They are labeled "B" on the parts template, sorry, I thought I had loaded that picture already. They are individually built using styrene.



Here are the templates for the side panels:


Not wanting to sit and watch the paint dry, I have been working on the decals. I started with the one's that came with the kit and using the older kit, I am figuring out which one's work, and which one's don't. A lot of them don't.



There are some difference between what will fit on the kit and what will fit on the modified one. The name plates are different sizes, there are two bridge decals for each and some window decals for the oversize structures over the landing bays for the Monogram kit.

Playing with the names a little bit, Tejas is sanskrit for "Lord of Speed" and the name of an Indian fighter aircraft.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the updated templates! I need to stock up on some sheet styrene!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

That dang squirrel showed up again...I don't suppose any of y'all might know the size of the Eastern Alliance destroyer? Its small enough to use the Galactica's landing bay, but by how much?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I think its only a little larger than the Colonial Shuttle. And most of the crew compliment fit into the head of the craft. It kinda looks like the pilgrim observer. Anyways, I was re-watching the episodes on Hulu for references and its not that huge. I would almost say if you made one to scale to the Revell kit it would be around 1/4" wide and maybe 1/2 to 3/4" long if that.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I hunted around for you, and could only find some screengrabs that of course, don't answer the question. But, there is a parts ID thread over on RI that may help a bit - and it has those screengrabs:

http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=9130


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks y'all.

3/4" is about what I came up with (it's also about as small as I could build it), and it turned out to be too big in 1/4105 scale (and by being cute and reducing the depth of the shuttle bay to make the interior decal more visible it won't fit anyway). It didn't match the screengrabs at all. But it does come pretty close in 1/2500 scale:devil:. I remember the crew compartment in the destroyer being pretty cramped, but comparing it to something with a known size makes it even more so.

By digging around, I saw somebody came up with a length of 110' for the shuttle. And it looked about right for what the shuttle was supposed to do.

But that opened up a whole other can of worms. A 110' shuttle is pretty big, and a lot of the civilian ships in the fleet are kinda small and designed for direct transfer within an atmosphere. I only remember seeing a shuttle bay in one other ship, maybe the hole in the flat topped ship is also a shuttle bay but oh well.

How did a viper fit in Colonial One in the mini-series, as small as it is?



Must cut more plastic and experiment.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Haven't quite gotten the nerve to build the tiny shuttle, but chasing those squirrels did get these others started:


After I finished the Eastern Alliance destroyer, I figured out how it felt familiar. It would have been easier to modify a 1/720 scale Su-27 to get a ship just a little bigger than the scratch-built one.

Yeah, I couldn't help myself and built a squadron of Galactic Cruisers to greet the Galactica when she finally gets to Earth.

A couple of 1/700 scale full hull Type VII U-boats would save a lot of work on the one ship, but I cannot bring myself to sacrifice even one Type VII.

I don't really care for the re-imaging of the Agro-ship, but with a few modifications, it comes much closer to the ship that inspired it. And I do happen to have plenty of parts for the Valley Forge that didn't pass inspection to pack with the kits. Fifteen domes does get kind of boring though.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Here are some drawings for other ships of the fleet. With the city almost closed down due to the "almost blizzard" ( we aren't used to such things), had some extra time to work on these:


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

I am lovin' your stuff and wanted to tell you. Germany rock'n the blizzard the same as us Americans??? I guess we are all getting some extra time for our favorite hobby.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

sooo....ya think you could post plans for a 1/4105 Enterprise?


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I am enjoying building and sharing them too. Lots of building going on, maybe some pictures later.

Just as things were getting cleared out, another 4+ inches of snow, and still snowing. I blame the NFL and all the folks coming in from Green Bay and Pittsburgh.

Sorry, I thought I had already shared the drawings for little Enterprise's.



A picture:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Another snow day shut down the city and I was able to get some more work done.



Some things from the show, some things that happen to fit and some things I have been wanting to do for a while.


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Is the ship in the upper right hand corner the one from the Black Hole movie? btw, your stuff continues to rock hardcore!!!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, and that is the Cygnus in the picture. Or as close as I wanted to replicate it in that size.

I used it to play with metalizer paints. It is magnesium with just a little buffing and then a dusting of gold. It is almost color shifting the way it came out.

It fits with the other ships and makes a much better, I think, passenger craft than the ring ship or asymmetrical dome ship.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The decals for the Galactica didn't work as planned, I really should have painted those red markings on the fore and aft of the shuttle bays.

The decals for the other ships of the fleet did turn out pretty well though:




I never cared for the ringship or the asymmetrical domed ship. But, with some tweaking, I came up with some similar ships that I do like.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Both of the two BSG models I have haging in my living room are stock models. The first one I got just after they hit the market back when the show first came on. I have 2 cylon baseships with a 3rd in the works, I have one cylon rader but I've not gotten a vipper to add to my display.
but they where mad just as they came out of the box.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I just painted the red markings on my galactica with "ok" results, I'm not thrilled with them but they're alright.

Your fleet looks great Cozmo


----------

